# Hunting vest recommendations?



## Mabhoops (Sep 28, 2016)

What is the best chest plate or vest for upland grouse hunting. She currently wears a Cabelas chest plate and is still very raw in the thighs and from the strap / buckles on the vest. Has anyone found a product that works well?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I tend not to use any when on grouse or partridge as the moors (northern england) are minimal risk imo.


----------

